# New grave stone almost done



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Picked up this statue at Big Lots a couple weeks ago on sale. Made a childs tombstone. These are pics as of a few days ago. I'm almost done painting it so will post completed shots tomorrow.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Ooooow ... that looks nice ... sad, but nice.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

beautiful! i love what youve done with it!


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Nice work, J. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the kind words. I've been waiting for this statue to go on sale for two months! Finally got it at 30% off. The paint scheme is a base coat of dark gray, followed by some thinned out green paint sponged on. I then applied a thinned mix of nutmeg and the gray. It's tricky but the match is looking pretty good so far. I need to take it outside tomorrow in the light and see what else I have to do with it. It's been raining for a few days and the humidity is slowing the dry time.
The wooden applique is from Michaels and cost about 4 bones.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's a good one. I like it a lot.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great idea and look very good so far, cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Excellent!!!! I'm glad you won the battle of the wills with BL!!!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MotelSixx said:


> Excellent!!!! I'm glad you won the battle of the wills with BL!!!!!


I literally stopped in there once a week for two months hoping to see them marked down. There were only two left when they were marked down so I lucked out. The perseverence of a Halloweenie always bears fruit!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

That looks awesome! Can't wait to see it when it's all finished!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful and poignant. This is interesting because, when I made my Death Drone for the $20 prop contest, I considered having her backstory be one of playing at the graves of children. So far, we've avoided having tombstones in our ever-growing graveyard scene that would clearly belong to a child because of concerns that it might distress a young TOT who could figure it out. The reality, of course, is that cemeteries are not just for adults. When we visit a cemetery, we're always the most moved when we find the grave of a child.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Looks great! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Beautiful and poignant. This is interesting because, when I made my Death Drone for the $20 prop contest, I considered having her backstory be one of playing at the graves of children. So far, we've avoided having tombstones in our ever-growing graveyard scene that would clearly belong to a child because of concerns that it might distress a young TOT who could figure it out. The reality, of course, is that cemeteries are not just for adults. When we visit a cemetery, we're always the most moved when we find the grave of a child.


Exactly. I didn't put a name or other epitaph on this, just dates signifying a 7 y.o child. I think older kids and parents who pay attention will notice it. It's not meant to offend or distress anyone, but as you said, cemeteries are filled with the remains of children too. Now if I sandwich this stone between the ones that read "Ben Dover" and "Paul Barer", it might add some comic relief to any sadness someone might feel.



Scary Godmother said:


> Looks great! Can't wait to see it finished.


Thanks! I'll post them hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

*Finished pics*

Here are a few of the completed stone. Thanks for looking.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Love your work. I used your stone base for my tombstone I started at the NTX/OK M & T. I too put an angel on top, but used a smaller, X-mas version. I'll post a pic when I'm done. Really like your large angel. Hope you don't mind me stealing your base. lol


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

scareme said:


> Love your work. I used your stone base for my tombstone I started at the NTX/OK M & T. I too put an angel on top, but used a smaller, X-mas version. I'll post a pic when I'm done. Really like your large angel. Hope you don't mind me stealing your base. lol


Can't wait to see it!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

This looks beautiful, Jdubb!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

MorbidMariah said:


> This looks beautiful, Jdubb!


Thanks MM. Appreciate it!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Woooo Hooooo! I just got one of these statues today for 50% off. I wanted to copy yours sence the first time I saw the post. I had to go to about 5 Big Lots to find one still available. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

steveshauntedyard said:


> Woooo Hooooo! I just got one of these statues today for 50% off. I wanted to copy yours sence the first time I saw the post. I had to go to about 5 Big Lots to find one still available. Thanks for the inspiration.


Excellent! Can't wait to see your version!


----------

